# Darn good Bulgogi



## GrillingFool (Jul 3, 2007)

So my buddy and I got together this weekend, drank too much beer
and cooked some tasty bulgogi. Cooked it on the grill, which added
great flavor!

CHUCKWAGON COOKIE’S BULGOGI

1 ½-2 LB Beef, sliced very thinly
3 TBSP Sesame Oil
½ Cup Soy Sauce
1 bunch Green Onions, chopped
2 TBSP Honey
1 TBSP Brown Sugar
2 TBSP Garlic, Chopped
1 Tsp Fresh Ginger, Minced
2 TBSP Sake
½ tsp Black Pepper
½ TBSP Red Pepper Flakes
1 TBSP Sesame Seeds

Mix all of the above, then add the beef, which has been sliced thinly
Across the grain. 
Marinate for at least 30 minutes.
Stir fry or grill the flesh of the pasture grazer until done.
Eat.

We had it with some fried rice, using red cabbage leaves as our
"wrap". Forgot the dipping sauce, darn it!


----------



## Avlynn (Jul 3, 2007)

Ohhh red pepper flakes sound good in it. The recipe i use is a little different. I think i will try adding the flakes.  I have also broiled the bulgogi in the oven and there is no question, grilling it is better i think.

Av


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 3, 2007)

Avlynn, that amount of red pepper gave it a nice background heat.
My friend thought the heat built a bit too much, but I thought it
was just right. 
If you are heat intolerant, add a bit less to the marinade, then let it
sit without the meat for half an hour or so. Taste and add more flakes
if you think it isn't spicy enough.


----------



## candelbc (Jul 3, 2007)

I love Bulgoki no matter how it is prepared. Thanks for sharing your recipe.. It varys slightly from mine, enough that I will have to give it a try..  I am interesting in the effect of using Honey versus table sugar..

-Brad


----------



## Avlynn (Jul 3, 2007)

*So confused*

I am so on board with the spicy. I was thinking on lamb chops tonight but then i saw chicken pesto stuff, then i moved on to pork ribs and crock pots. Now my thoughts are of spicy beefy goodness. 

There is so much meat and so little time .

Av


----------



## Claire (Jul 3, 2007)

Yumm yumm.  I love bulgogi.  You can cook at my house any time!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey, bulgogi is good in egg rolls too!

I really liked the "ssam" wrap way of eating the bulgogi..
wrapped in red cabbage with some fried rice, etc.
BUT, it is hard to get decent leaves from a red cabbage, so I
tried it last night in egg rolls, with some red cabbage and fried
rice inside too.

Yummy. 

(It's funny; my partner in kitchen crime Chef Boy Andre independently
made some "different" bulgogi too, the same night: Pork bulgogi, using Napa Cabbage
as the wrap! GMTA!)


----------



## friedymeister (Jul 15, 2007)

What do you eat with Bulgogi? I know you wrap it in lettuce leaves but what condiments do you put on it?


----------



## candelbc (Jul 15, 2007)

I actually prefer to eat it with fresh pineapple. When I cooked at the Korean Restaurant we served it over fresh mushrooms and onions. 

-Brad


----------



## Avlynn (Jul 15, 2007)

Hmm well i have been missing out.  I just eat it over rice with a random vegi of the day. I have some catching up to do. Usually i marinade a whole steak 24 hours then grill and slice. Well that is the beef. I have a pork recipe that calls for slicing first then marinading then grilling it in a grill basket with onions.

Is it wrong to make both and have them on the same night . I need a bigger grill!

Av


----------



## Constance (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a LOT of catching up to do. I've never even heard of bulgogi! It sure sounds delicious, though. 
What cut of beef do you use?


----------



## candelbc (Jul 15, 2007)

I think you would probably find more flavor infusion if you sliced it and then marinated it. I tend to pre-freeze my steak for about an hour so it is easier to slice thin. Then I marinade for several hours. 

I love Bulgoki though. I am thinking about adding it to this weeks menu since this post has me hungry for it..

-Brad


----------



## Avlynn (Jul 15, 2007)

I started with round steak but i have upgraded to sirloin steak. When i am feeling crazy I go in for the strip! Oh oh oh yum. For the pork i ask my butcher to slice up some pork loin roast for me.

I tried the freeze meat thing. it works well. I guess i just like the idea of a whole big steak.


Av


----------



## Avlynn (Jul 15, 2007)

Must go to store. Must buy meat. 

Av


----------



## candelbc (Jul 15, 2007)

I always use a lean Sirloin Steak for my Bulgoki. I believe it really comes down to personal preference. I have my butcher cut me a 1.5-2 inch sirloin for the thickness I like..


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 15, 2007)

I like sirloin or rib eye too, because I grill the meat.
Pretty much any cut of meat that you would use
for stir fry will work.
Definitely freeze the meat first, then let partially thaw
to cut really thin. Makes it much easier.
Wanna guess what I am having for dinner? Yup.
Update: 
Napa cabbage is excellent to make the ssams.


----------



## candelbc (Jul 15, 2007)

I grill mine as well. I find that a little flame kissed goodness makes it even better. As it usually does..

At the restaurant we pan fried the meat in its marinade until it was fully cooked. Then we put it over the grill until it got a little flame... 

Next time I make this dish I am definitely going to try just a little bit of cabbage. Good suggestion!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 15, 2007)

Definitely try the cabbae wrap. The cold crisp clean taste of the cabbage,
be it red or napa, really compliments the sweet tangy smoothness of the meat!

There is a dipping sauce that is great for the cabbage wraps too!

DIPPING SAUCE
    * 3 tablespoons salad oil
    * 2 clove garlic, minced
    * 2 teaspoons toasted sesame seeds
    * 2 teaspoons scallion, minced
    * 1 teaspoon Tabasco (more or less as desired)
    * salt and pepper to taste 

Gonna try the bulgogi as a jerky sometime soon, too!


----------

